# CIS-E 16v Turbo



## Vr6Wannabe (Jan 16, 2007)

ok the past couple of days i've been living on the search button and im not coming up with a whole lot of information... so i think ill start at square one and post.
first of all my car.
1991 GLI 16v 178,xxx.
magnaflow exhaust
TT cams
TT chip
9a tranny
second: my question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so as you all know being a 91' GLI 16v its management is a CIS-E (feel free to correct anything in this post). and i've "heard" of CIS-E 16v's running boost. 
this is what i want to do. i want to use CIS-E and run boost on it. people say it works, and i kno that.. but i just havent really found a whole lot on what i actually need.
so what im looking for is a parts list, knowledge, any input that will get me to my goal.
thanks guys


----------



## Vr6Wannabe (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: CIS-E 16v Turbo (Vr6Wannabe)*

























i got these pic up there just get give people a sense of what i want to turbo here.
FYI those rims are the PO's doings... i now have some rabbit steelies on there.. so lets not pay attention to those lol..











_Modified by Vr6Wannabe at 2:13 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: CIS-E 16v Turbo (Vr6Wannabe)*

I am sure this must have been done before and there must be some common wisdom from previous conversions. 
Given the relatively high compression of the 16V I guess a smaller turbo is normal?
Also, my experience trying to come up with a way to predictably alter AFR in my race 8V led me to installing an Innovate Motorsports wideband O2 analyzer (LM-1) to simulate a narrow band sensor with the part throttle closed loop AFR I wanted and drive the engine to a controlled 12.5:1 at full throttle using the CTS input. The LC-1 woulddo the same but lacks the data logging I found useful. I know Klaus at Innovate has used 2 narrow band simulations from his LM-1 to the Bosch ECU O2 input on a CIS-Lambda to do the same, but the switching action between the outputs always caused my CIS-E ECU to fault so I went the way I mentioned above to get around that.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

the Audi 5000 Turbos use the exact same fuel injection system (just more ports on the fuel distro) more or less... you might pull the entire ECU/Wiring/CIS out of a Turbo 5000, just plug the 5th Cylinder port.


----------



## Vr6Wannabe (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Southcross)*

ya im pretty set on using a audi 5k FD.
now i just need to keep moving down the list of things to get.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Vr6Wannabe)*

Regarding 5K FD: turbo models were NOT CIS-E, so if you are keeping CIS-E you can't use a turbo FD. Non-turbo models were CIS-E and CIS-E v.3. The early plain CIS-E ones with banjo fittings would be good for your existing setup, but if you get one from an I5 4K, CGT or Quantum, it will be a better match for your fuel lines, etc.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Regarding 5K FD: turbo models were NOT CIS-E
they weren't? then what were they? I've never really dug into the 5k turbo CIS system, but it all looked like traditional -E to me


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_they weren't? then what were they? I've never really dug into the 5k turbo CIS system, but it all looked like traditional -E to me

World wide, about 90% were CIS-Lambda. According to C Probst about 6000 '84 5000 Turbo cars were CIS-E. ETKA doesnt list parts for any which suggests none made it to North America.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_they weren't? then what were they? I've never really dug into the 5k turbo CIS system, but it all looked like traditional -E to me

Remember, for it to be CIS-E, it has to have an aluminum FD. All our turbo 10V cars had cast iron FDs indicating CIS-Lambda, like wclark said. All T44 NA 5K were CIS-E or CIS-E III, so maybe you are confusing the NA and turbo cars.
Walter, interesting about other-market 5KTs/200s getting CIS-E. I didn't know that, and thought I had commited everything relevant to CIS in that book to memory. Boh.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Walter, interesting about other-market 5KTs/200s getting CIS-E. I didn't know that, and thought I had commited everything relevant to CIS in that book to memory. Boh.

My copy is pretty dog-eared and not even close to committed to memory. I was sort of surprised by the idea that the 5000 Turbo was CIS-E based on the limited exposure I have to them so I looked it up. Info in Probst's book has had minor errors before so I also looked in the NA ETKA. The lack of parts for a CIS-E turbo 5000 confirmed it for me.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

ya, I must be confusing the NA and turbo models... I only see maybe a handful turbo models in the salvage yard as compared to almost literally hundreds of NA 5000s/80s/100s a year


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (Southcross)*

I am building a ABA 16vT for my jetta coupe. Currently it is running as a JH 8V head ABA bottom end on CIS-E. 
I am contemplating sticking with CIS-E and running the T3 off a volvo I have and keeping with the low boost of 7.5 psi with the stock internal wastegaste. 
The way I think this could work would be to use a 5 cylinder setup from a non-turbo audi 5000 and plumb the 5th injector into the manifold directly after the throttle body. This would keep with the amout of additional air pulled through the metering airbox by the turbo. 
I plan to also be running the Autotech fuel enrichment module to help trick the system. 
I still think this might run lean but might be sufficient for low boost. 
Here is someone successfully running cis-e turbo. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=658660


----------

